# Royal Canin lawsuit news????



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi... I haven't been on this board in months but with the pet food scare... I am getting pretty nervous to say the least!

My Bailey has been eating Royal Canin since July and it isn’t on recall and their is not wheat gluten in the ingredients list... but I googled it and noticed articles on a Canadian lawsuit for certain products contain excessive amounts of vitamin D and have caused their pets to become sick or die.

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/business/070321/b032102A.html








AHHHHH!









I am trying to do my research to see the validity of these claims bit considering switching his food to Natural Balance anyways for just in case. Anyone have more news on Royal Canin stuff?

::still reading through all food posts::


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

In my opinion-better safe than sorry just in case. I'm glad Kosmo's been on Natural Balance this whole time because there is no wheat and it's a good healthy food


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok... just saw this from a thread bellow:

http://www.royalcanin.ca/recall_statement_en.php

Looks like is only regarding the ROYAL CANIN Veterinary Diet brands... I am thinking of switching to Natural Balance just in case but feel a bit better!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I don't blame you for your concern. Although I have never fed Royal Canin, I have also been researching this. I know several people, who use this product. It's a huge worry for the dogs and their owners.

I'll let you know any new information we find out. 

Also, you NEVER know, with things like this. Not long ago, spinach was recalled. Before that, packaged salad. I feed mine Natural Balance and Wellness. I noticed Wellness being brought up in the recall, then it disappeared. I'm also researching that. Apparently they had business with Menu Foods. 

Natural Balance's website states they have NOTHING to do with ANY of the companies on the recall, so that's all mine have been eating for now.

So between Royal Canin, and the Menu Foods recall, it is a worry. But don't panic. I have a vet appointment tomorrow, so will ask him about the Royal Canin food. I'll let you know his opinion.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> I don't blame you for your concern. Although I have never fed Royal Canin, I have also been researching this. I know several people, who use this product. It's a huge worry for the dogs and their owners.
> 
> I'll let you know any new information we find out.
> 
> ...



Please do! Thanks... I'll be checking here again tomorrow! Its sad that something like this is what brings me back to this board but I sooooo very much appreciate the knowledge and support here


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I panicked when I saw this thread.....while I home cook for Pico I do free-feed the Royal Canin liver diet kibble. This notice was not on the web site when I visited it after the Menu contamination notice came out. The one thing Royal Canin does NOT say is that Menu Foods does not manufacture Royal Canin. By which I extrapolate that Menu Foods DOES manufacture the Royal Canin brand.

Although the dry food from Royal Canin has not been implicated, it still worries me because there are so few liver diet kibbles available. I switched from Science Diet because they discontinued the small bags and it would take Pico years to eat up the large bag they sell now whereas RC comes in a small bag that I can keep in our freezer.

I think I'll write to RC about who manufactures their special diet kibble.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I just bought a 20 lbs bag of IVD Ryal Canin rabbit and potato $60







should I through it away. I see that this recall was in 2006 so maybe this one is ok? it is hard to find something for Sparkey that works. he can not eat human food. he pukes on rice, beef, cottage cheese, cheese, cooked veggies. he can only eat raw carrots and cauliflower and boiled chicken. so I don't want to cook for him since I don't have a clue how to cook for ourselves anyway. I can boil chicken and eggs and make macaroni and cheese, that's about it.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> ok I just bought a 20 lbs bag of IVD Ryal Canin rabbit and potato $60
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sparkey & mommie! Long time no chat but I remember that cute face!

I hear ya... its so frustrating cause RC isn’t cheap by no means and we just bought $30 worth last week and now this!

I couldn’t sleep last night and was up late researching this... it appears that we are in no immediate danger... the vitamin D lawsuit was regarding a recall in 2006 for vet prescribed version AND RC doesn't have wheat gluten in the dry kibble (at least the Yorkie & Special 30 that my Bailey is eating... I didn’t read through the ingredients of the other kinds)

So... we are in no immediate threat but to ease my conscience and since RC isn't bad but I have found there is room for improvement... we will be trying to phase in Canidae next.... and switching to NB treats only.

I posted this in anther thread... here are some of the sites I used to compare food options:


*
Here is some info on Royal Canin:*

http://www.cbc.ca

http://www.royalcanin.ca/recall_statement_en.php

*And search various pet food review sites:*

http://www.dogaware.com/

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com

*Royal Canin is a 3 star.... Canidae is a 5 star (and sold at a local store which helps)*


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I recieved this email from Royal Canin today.

April 5, 2007

Dear Pet Owner:

Royal Canin USA wants to assure pet owners that the recent nationwide pet food recall initiated by Menu Foods and other companies does NOT include any Royal Canin dry or wet pet food products. All of our brands, including Feline Health Nutrition, Canine Health Nutrition, Royal Canin Veterinary Diets, Sensible Choice, and Kasco, continue to be available nationwide. For close to 40 years, the health, happiness and long lives of our customers' pets have been our number one priority and we want to make it very clear to pet owners that Royal Canin dry and wet pet food products are NOT involved in the FDA investigation related to this recall. If you have any questions or concerns, please contact the Royal Canin Technical Services Department at 1-800-592-6687.


Sincerely,


Royal Canin, US


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that's good news. but still you can't trust any company 100% 

I think I'm going to use the food though and pray


----------

